# How to add a switch to a battery pack



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

What is a cheap and easy method of adding a switch to control my prop's LED eyes? (Pulling out the AA batteries seems doesn't seem like the best method of turning the eyes off.)


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

OK... take your red from you battery pack going to you LEDs and cut it. attach one side of the RED(from battery) to one side of the switch. Attach other side of RED (to LEDs) to the other side of the switch... done. Hope the helps.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

cbmar said:


> What is a cheap and easy method of adding a switch to control my prop's LED eyes? (Pulling out the AA batteries seems doesn't seem like the best method of turning the eyes off.)


You could use a simple switch from Radio Shack. All you need to do is cut one of the wires (it doesn't matter which one) that goes to the LEDs and solder the wires to the switch. Unfortunately, I know of no mini switches with screw terminals so you would have to buy/borrow a soldering iron also.


----------

